# MERGED: Bogut to enter NBA draft



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Andrew Bogut Declares*

So Andrew Bogut now declared hes going in the Nba draft


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bogut*



> "I have no regrets and full-speed ahead," the 7-footer from Australia said at a news conference Monday.
> 
> 
> Bogut, the leading vote-getter on the AP All-America team, averaged 20.4 points and 12.2 rebounds while leading the Utes to a 29-6 season, which ended with a loss to Kentucky in the regional semifinals of the NCAA tournament.
> ...


http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...328/ap_on_sp_bk_ne/bkc_bogut_nba&sid=95747870


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bogut*

Good decision. Your draft status can't get higher than first overall, and he has proven he can handle the NBA by playing against guys like Duncan at the Olympics.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bogut*

hoops hype compared him to divac. gross. he'll be a solid pro. heard majerus say today on sporting news radio that bogut needed to stay in school.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bogut Declares*

if bogut needs to come back for another year then the rest of them need to come back for several. i like majerus but sometimes these guys get too much air time. i agree on vlade being a bad comparison. i would stick with walton/mchale and duncan and no i dont think thats too far of a reach. a lot of times a guys career is dependant on the players around him.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bogut*



TonyM said:


> hoops hype compared him to divac. gross. he'll be a solid pro. heard majerus say today on sporting news radio that bogut needed to stay in school.


I wouldn't listen to those comparisons. They have Andriuskevicius being compared to Chris Webber. Figure that one out.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bogut*

I wonder with Bogut's success if we might see more international players coming to the United States with the intent on playing in the NCAA for a year or two, and then going pro. I doubt it, but I would like to see it happen.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bogut*

I think he's more like Brad Miller just better.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bogut*



NYKBaller said:


> I think he's more like Brad Miller just better.


Agreed..they both can hit the long J


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bogut Declares*

Bogut will be alright, but I don't see him being a superstar, maybe a minor star. A solid palyer none the less.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bogut*



TheATLien said:


> I wonder with Bogut's success if we might see more international players coming to the United States with the intent on playing in the NCAA for a year or two, and then going pro. I doubt it, but I would like to see it happen.


i'm sure the nba would like to see that also. there seems to be a pipeline between australia and college teams but not so much with europe. it would have been nice to see a darko milicic playing in the states for a couple of years. the key word there is playing.


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bogut Declares*

no surprise.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Bogut to enter NBA draft*

SALT LAKE CITY (AP) -- Andrew Bogut couldn't pass up the opportunity to be the top pick in the NBA draft.

The Utah center announced Monday that he would forgo his final two years of eligibility to enter the draft, confirming what his coach, teammates and Utes fans have known was coming.

``I have no regrets and full-speed ahead,'' the 7-footer from Australia said at a news conference Monday.

Bogut, the leading vote-getter on the AP All-America team, averaged 20.4 points and 12.2 rebounds while leading the Utes to a 29-6 season, which ended with a loss to Kentucky in the regional semifinals of the NCAA tournament.

``I feel the time is right to move on to the next level of basketball,'' Bogut said.

Bogut has hired agent David Bauman of SFX Basketball, making him ineligible to play again in college. Bogut plans to stick around Salt Lake City for a few weeks, then head to Washington, D.C., to begin preparing for pre-draft workouts.

Bogut's parents, Anne and Michael Bogut, sat in the front row for their son's news conference. Michael Bogut ran an auto shop when Andrew was growing up and the younger Bogut remembered some lean times for the family. As a top NBA pick, Bogut's family should be comfortable for a long time.

Bogut considered leaving after last season, when he was the Mountain West Conference freshman of the year, but a visit to Australia from new Utah coach Ray Giacoletti convinced Bogut to put off the NBA at least another year.

Bogut is expected to be -- at the very least -- a lottery pick and possibly the first player chosen overall. He led Utah in scoring and rebounding and is an exceptional ball handler and passer for a big man.

``There hasn't been one day when he hasn't been our hardest worker,'' Giacoletti said. ``It's all been about the team and that's very rare this day.''

Bogut is the second Utah sports star to choose an early departure this year. Quarterback Alex Smith, a Heisman trophy finalist last season, announced in January he would skip his senior season for the NFL. Smith is also projected to go early and it's possible the No. 1 pick in both drafts could be Utes.

Bogut recorded double-doubles in all but nine games this season and finished with at least 10 points and 10 rebounds 40 times in his Utah career. And at just 20 years old, NBA scouts -- fixtures at Utah games this season -- are convinced he can only get better.

Bogut was a starter on Australia's Olympic team last summer and averaged 14.8 points and 8.8 rebounds.

Bogut knew before the season started that leaving would be a possibility, but it wasn't until midway through it that he was leaning toward the draft. And he didn't want to talk about it until the Utes' run in the NCAA tournament was over.

``I didn't want to do anything to take the limelight away from the team. It's just not fair,'' Bogut said.

Former Utah coach Rick Majerus, who resigned midway through last season because of health concerns, pulled off one of his best recruiting achievements when he got Bogut to sign with Utah. Bogut was scheduled to join the Utes midway through the 2002-03 season, but had trouble getting cleared by the NCAA.

Bogut could have gone pro right away in Europe or signed with another school because his commitment to Utah expired during the delay, but kept his word and arrived in Salt Lake City in 2003.

Without Bogut, it will be difficult for the Utes to top this season, but Giacoletti said he wasn't even going to try to talk him in to coming back again if leaving for the draft was best for Bogut and his family.

``We had a special year. This is not a sad day,'' Giacoletti said. ``This should be a happy day, a joyous day. Andrew has done everything he can do at the college level.''


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Bogut to enter NBA draft*

I think that he will definantly be the first player taken in the draft this year. He has skills that you just don't see out of a 7-footer coming out of college. He can shoot a mid-range,rebound,block shots, and he is a great passer. Also, has a mean streak and is aggressive, I think he will be a stud because of his court awareness.


----------



## Rizzah (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bogut Declares*

I'm going to laugh at the team that takes him #1.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Bogut to enter NBA draft*

Bogut is going to be a beast in the NBA, IMO. I really like the kid. Big, strong, great hands, good footwork, great passer, and mean. What's not to like?


----------



## Rizzah (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Bogut to enter NBA draft*



SeaNet said:


> Bogut is going to be a beast in the NBA, IMO. I really like the kid. Big, strong, great hands, good footwork, great passer, and mean. What's not to like?


Not an impressive rebounder, not very good against players his own size.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Bogut to enter NBA draft*



Rizzah said:


> Not an impressive rebounder, not very good against players his own size.


I disagree on both counts.


----------



## Rizzah (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Bogut to enter NBA draft*



SeaNet said:


> I disagree on both counts.


He only had 11 boards in 40 minutes against a very small UTEP team and again in the second round against a smallish Oklahoma team, and was having a lot of trouble getting them. Then when Kentucky put a seven-footer on him in the Sweet 16, he was getting murdered down low.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bogut Declares*

He needs to get bigger. I think he'd probably play PF not C.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Bogut to enter NBA draft*



Rizzah said:


> He only had 11 boards in 40 minutes against a very small UTEP team and again in the second round against a smallish Oklahoma team, and was having a lot of trouble getting them. Then when Kentucky put a seven-footer on him in the Sweet 16, he was getting murdered down low.


most teams would double him before he got the ball and he still put up 20 and 12 against all comers. morris of kentucky couldnt stay on the court with bogut so i dont know how he got "murdered down low", he did miss more than his 60% shooting average during the season but believe me scouts didnt come out of that game thinking he couldnt play. whether he's 1st or 2nd in the draft pretty much refutes your comments about his play.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Bogut to enter NBA draft*



Rizzah said:


> He only had 11 boards in 40 minutes against a very small UTEP team and again in the second round against a smallish Oklahoma team, and was having a lot of trouble getting them. Then when Kentucky put a seven-footer on him in the Sweet 16, he was getting murdered down low.


That's 2 games. One of which he had 11 rebounds in, the other 12. I don't think that's enough of a sample size to judge against, and the numbers are still pretty good. Someone else was criticizing him in the Nets forum for him underperforming in a game where his teammates couldn't get him the ball, and he still had 19 and 16. In his bad games he puts up outstanding numbers. What I've seen in the games I've watched is an NBA center playing against college kids. Now, maybe I'm wrong, but I've really liked what I've seen.


----------



## Rizzah (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Bogut to enter NBA draft*



rainman said:


> most teams would double him before he got the ball and he still put up 20 and 12 against all comers. morris of kentucky couldnt stay on the court with bogut so i dont know how he got "murdered down low", he did miss more than his 60% shooting average during the season but believe me scouts didnt come out of that game thinking he couldnt play. whether he's 1st or 2nd in the draft pretty much refutes your comments about his play.


Morris is smaller and he's only a freshman.

Which proves my point exactly: Bogut plays great against smaller competition. He's a big fish in a small pond, he'll probably have the same NBA career as Chris Kaman.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Bogut to enter NBA draft*



Rizzah said:


> Morris is smaller and he's only a freshman.
> 
> Which proves my point exactly: Bogut plays great against smaller competition. He's a big fish in a small pond, *he'll probably have the same NBA career as Chris Kaman*.


I don't think you'll find alot of NBA execs who would agree w/ you there.


----------



## Rizzah (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Bogut to enter NBA draft*



SeaNet said:


> I don't think you'll find alot of NBA execs who would agree w/ you there.


These are the same NBA execs who give Mehmet Okur $50 million and waste lotto picks on Nik Tskitshvilli and Michael Olowokandi. They aren't exactly the brightest bulbs on the tree.

I can't see how the comparisons to Kaman are all that unfounded. The two don't have similar games but similar career arcs; they both dominated in mid-majors and GMs mistook that for skills that can take the NBA by storm. Kaman was taken #5 in the draft. Right now he's averageing 8 and 6, with potential to be a 10 and 6 or 11 and 6, which may be what Bogut puts up in the NBA. He'll be a solid NBA player, but not one I'd use a lotto pick on.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Bogut to enter NBA draft*



Rizzah said:


> These are the same NBA execs who give Mehmet Okur $50 million and waste lotto picks on Nik Tskitshvilli and Michael Olowokandi. They aren't exactly the brightest bulbs on the tree.



Touche.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Bogut to enter NBA draft*



Rizzah said:


> Morris is smaller and he's only a freshman.
> 
> Which proves my point exactly: Bogut plays great against smaller competition. He's a big fish in a small pond, he'll probably have the same NBA career as Chris Kaman.


you dont have a point. morris is about 6-10 and 260. bogut has gone up against channing frye and a lot of other big guys in the mountain west(they are big if nothing else out there). bogut also was mvp at the world juniors 2 years ago and played well at the olympics last year where scouts saw him going against tim duncan and more than holding his own. i dont like silly comparisons to some other white guy. chris kaman isnt a bad player but he isnt in bogut's class as far as hands,feet and strength goes.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Bogut to enter NBA draft*

I think Bogut is going to be a 20 and 10 player in the NBA, which is pretty good for my standards. I also think he is a Center, and only a Center. Not quick enough to play Forward.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Bogut to enter NBA draft*

Yeah he's a Center, I don't know WHY Chad Ford has him ranked as a 4. And I wouldn't call him a "beast", usually I reserve that for guys who are athletic freaks or really strong. For example Chris Taft of Sean May. Bogut will be pretty good though. I mean, can anyone here name 5 good true NBA Centers? I can name Yao, Shaq, and that's about it. He won't be that good, but top 5 as a true center is definitely worth a top 3 pick if not #1 overall.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

yeah why take rick majerus opnion more seriously then people on here, he only recruited em and probably watched every college game hes played.

and hes a great coach to boot..

yeah i wouldnt put ANY stock in his opinion..


----------



## 2cent (Apr 20, 2003)

I think alot of you underestimate just how good AB will become in the NBA. Straight away he will become the 3rd best centre in the league behind Shaq and Yao and in a year or two will be the best. I wont be suprised if he averges 20/10 his rookie season.

Interested to know what people think will be the best team for him. Personally I think if N.O. can sign Stro' that would be a great place for him to end up. They have the right pieces to put with an outstanding young centre i.e. pg who can make the right pass,an athletic young sg with outstanding potential who can hit the three, 3 point bomber in Nachbar and if Stro comes home could you imagine the fast-breaks with boguts outlet passing ability.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Bogut to enter NBA draft*



Rizzah said:


> He only had 11 boards in 40 minutes against a very small UTEP team and again in the second round against a smallish Oklahoma team, and was having a lot of trouble getting them. Then when Kentucky put a seven-footer on him in the Sweet 16, he was getting murdered down low.


ONLY 11 rebounds.......c'mon man that is still a nice rebounding game.


----------



## Vanapagan (Aug 21, 2004)

He is just 20 years old, so he has just started filling out his frame. As he develops his body, I believe that he will be around 265-270. With his skills and height, he will be a great center.

He is not the "Next Dominant Center" like Wilt, Kareem or Shaq, but he could very well be the next Tim Duncan


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bogut*



rainman said:


> i'm sure the nba would like to see that also. there seems to be a pipeline between australia and college teams but not so much with europe. it would have been nice to see a darko milicic playing in the states for a couple of years. the key word there is playing.


Darko played as a professional. He really did play. 

Many Euros do go to college but the best ones chose to be professionals and get to train every day under good coaching. I don't think they would have similar intensive training in college. It would however help them to get adjusted to American way of playing basketball and ease up the jump to NBA.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bogut*

I've heard him being compared to Brad Miller too. I've never seen him, but I've heard lots of hype about him. Not sure what to believe though.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bogut*

I really think the Vlade comparisons are fair, he's just not that strong - but with great vision and basketball awareness. That's still pretty high praise, people seem to forget how good Vlade used to be.


----------



## Rizzah (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Bogut to enter NBA draft*



rainman said:


> you dont have a point. morris is about 6-10 and 260. bogut has gone up against channing frye and a lot of other big guys in the mountain west(they are big if nothing else out there). bogut also was mvp at the world juniors 2 years ago and played well at the olympics last year where scouts saw him going against tim duncan and more than holding his own. i dont like silly comparisons to some other white guy. chris kaman isnt a bad player but he isnt in bogut's class as far as hands,feet and strength goes.


The biggest knock against Channing Frye is that he's small for a center.



> I think alot of you underestimate just how good AB will become in the NBA. Straight away he will become the 3rd best centre in the league behind Shaq and Yao and in a year or two will be the best. I wont be suprised if he averges 20/10 his rookie season.


Amare, Big Z, and Miller are better than Yao to boot, and to say that Bogut will average a 20-10 in his rookie season is absolutely ludicrous. Who are you, his brother?


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Bogut to enter NBA draft*



Nimreitz said:


> Yeah he's a Center, I don't know WHY Chad Ford has him ranked as a 4. And* I wouldn't call him a "beast"*, usually I reserve that for guys who are athletic freaks or really strong. For example Chris Taft of Sean May. Bogut will be pretty good though. I mean, can anyone here name 5 good true NBA Centers? I can name Yao, Shaq, and that's about it. He won't be that good, but top 5 as a true center is definitely worth a top 3 pick if not #1 overall.


I call him a 'beast' because of his attitude and strength on the court. He's a take no prisoners kind of guy. Feisty as hell. And mean, too.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Heard Lorenzo Romar on the radio yesterday (coach of U-Dub (Univ. of Washington)), talking about Bogut. Romar played (and I think was an assistant coach too) in the NBA, and U-Dub played Utah this season. He feels Bogut is a 'surefire star' in the NBA and the only thing that could keep him from being the #1 pick is if Marvin Williams comes out and Charlotte gets the #1 pick and wants someone on the perimeter instead of another big guy.

Romar also had great things to say about Ike Diogu. Didn't address the size issue directly, but felt that he was the best scorer on the low block in college today by a large margin. And that he would be able to score there in the pros immediately. Said he felt he had some Charles Barkley in him.


----------



## 2cent (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Bogut to enter NBA draft*



Rizzah
Amare said:


> Amare's not a centre and Z and Miller are not better then Yao.
> 
> And no Im not his brother but I could be your father..........Ive slept with plenty of big mouth *****es in the past.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

SeaNet said:


> Heard Lorenzo Romar on the radio yesterday (coach of U-Dub (Univ. of Washington)), talking about Bogut. Romar played (and I think was an assistant coach too) in the NBA, and U-Dub played Utah this season. He feels Bogut is a 'surefire star' in the NBA and the only thing that could keep him from being the #1 pick is if Marvin Williams comes out and Charlotte gets the #1 pick and wants someone on the perimeter instead of another big guy.
> 
> Romar also had great things to say about Ike Diogu. Didn't address the size issue directly, but felt that he was the best scorer on the low block in college today by a large margin. And that he would be able to score there in the pros immediately. Said he felt he had some Charles Barkley in him.


Why does everyone feel Marvin Williams is a perimeter player? I think he can be a great PF in the NBA.


----------



## Rizzah (Mar 27, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> Why does everyone feel Marvin Williams is a perimeter player? I think he can be a great PF in the NBA.


People call him that loosely because he's a freak-of-nature athlete



2cent said:


> And no Im not his brother but I could be your father..........Ive slept with plenty of big mouth *****es in the past.


Okay, I don't see how that's relevent. At all.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> Why does everyone feel Marvin Williams is a perimeter player? I think he can be a great PF in the NBA.


Cause he looks like a perfect inside and out SF? Not saying he couldn't play PF, but it appears SF is his natural spot. His thing is versatility, and the best SFs are tremendously versatile and capable of both banging down low and beating guys on the perimeter.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

rick majerus put it well when he said he cant finish well in traffic isnt strong and needs to stay one more year..


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Bogut to enter NBA draft*



Rizzah said:


> The biggest knock against Channing Frye is that he's small for a center.
> 
> 
> 
> Amare, Big Z, and Miller are better than Yao to boot, and to say that Bogut will average a 20-10 in his rookie season is absolutely ludicrous. Who are you, his brother?


id like to see reasons why u thinl that


----------



## Rizzah (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Bogut to enter NBA draft*



On Thre3 said:


> id like to see reasons why u thinl that


Why I think what?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> Why does everyone feel Marvin Williams is a perimeter player? I think he can be a great PF in the NBA.


he may grow into one. he looks about 6-8, his play has leveled off a bit as the tournament has gone on but he's a talented kid. lets not forget though that in last years class he wasnt widely regarded as a top 5 player. and was probably the 3rd rated sf behind josh smith and rudy gay. i think he should stay at unc for another campaign. he needs to get that year under his belt.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Bogut to enter NBA draft*



On Thre3 said:


> id like to see reasons why u thinl that


heh theres not much people who averaged 20-10 in there rookie year..probably only like kareem and wilt...do u think bogut is a kareem or wilt?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Bogut to enter NBA draft*

Marvin wasn't widely regarded as a top 5 player, but he was a concensus first rounder and rated higher than guys like JR Smith and Dorell Wright. If he's 6'10'' I say you play him at PF and let him stretch defenses with that jumpshot.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: Bogut to enter NBA draft*



BaLLiStiX17 said:


> heh theres not much people who averaged 20-10 in there rookie year..probably only like kareem and wilt...do u think bogut is a kareem or wilt?


And Robinson and Duncan and Olajuwon and Sampson and Bellamy and Barry Carroll and O'Neal...it just hasn't been done by a center since Shaq's rookie season. Would be nice to see it happen again, though. (Wilt averaged more like 37 and 25 his rookie year...)


----------



## CraZy23 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Bogut to enter NBA draft*



jericho said:


> And Robinson and Duncan and Olajuwon and Sampson and Bellamy and Barry Carroll and O'Neal...it just hasn't been done by a center since Shaq's rookie season. Would be nice to see it happen again, though. (Wilt averaged more like 37 and 25 his rookie year...)


lol thats crazy 37 and 25 rookie then few years later get 100 points in a game..damn he is like the most dominant player...but shaq is domanant also


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Bogut to enter NBA draft*

Will go #2 i reckon

He comes from Australia


----------

